# Teaching my dog to stop licking/biting?



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! My dog's name is Chaplin and I really love him a lot! He is a rescue dog and I got him when he was almost an adult. When I first got Chaplin, he wouldn't let anyone touch/pat him. After a few months with me, he's grown up fine and now I can pat him and touch him. However, after less than a minute, he would suddenly bite/or start lick and jumping at me until I had to stay away from him. He is a really active dog but all his bites are without pressure. I can let him bite my hand without anything else but little red marks which doesn't hurt. My question here is, how do I train him, an adult dog, to not bite/lick/jump at people, especially me when I pat and approach him? Oh and, he usually bites when I actually PAT him on the head[gently of course] but he lets me scratch hit head for a while. Thanks in advance!!

Here are some other details about Chaplin:

: He is chained outside of my house. [not allowed in house, sadly]
: He doesn't have a cage/dog house because he is big.
: He often barks when I am eating near him.
: He sits whenever I ask him to sit.[without any training at all, surprisingly.But I have to reward him]
: He always cry/whimper when he is alone.
: He is also very afraid of water but he allows me to bath him.
: He barks at strangers except me
: He is very afraid of balls/round objects.[my students used to throw balls at him and bully him]
: He doesn't have any other dogs to play with, making him very lonely.


Sorry for the wall of words. I'm sure someone here can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

JoashC said:


> Hey everyone! My dog's name is Chaplin and I really love him a lot! He is a rescue dog and I got him when he was almost an adult. When I first got Chaplin, he wouldn't let anyone touch/pat him. After a few months with me, he's grown up fine and now I can pat him and touch him. However, after less than a minute, he would suddenly bite/or start lick and jumping at me until I had to stay away from him. He is a really active dog but all his bites are without pressure. I can let him bite my hand without anything else but little red marks which doesn't hurt. My question here is, how do I train him, an adult dog, to not bite/lick/jump at people, especially me when I pat and approach him? Oh and, he usually bites when I actually PAT him on the head[gently of course] but he lets me scratch hit head for a while. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Here are some other details about Chaplin:
> 
> ...



What you are seeing is neurotic behavior and that is due to his living conditions and the fact that students (whatever that means) were allowed to harrass him. 

Dogs are pack animals they are social animals and here you have a rescue dog (doesn't sound like much of a rescue to me) 
who is chained outside not allowed in with his pack
cries when he is alone (of course he would he is a social animal kept outside on a chain) 
has been harrassed by humans (the ball situation) 
doesn't have his own den (a dog house or other shelter) 
you eat near him (which is the same as teasing, lets sit near the dog on a chain and eat) 

and then you are wondering why he gets over excited and over stimulated and neurotic when he goes near you. 

I am sorry, you say you love him but I have to say I feel really really sorry for this dog...... 

in my opinion for what its worth I think you really need to rethink what is fair and what is right for this dog setting your emotions aside..... and you need to either do something about his living situation OR find him a home that can give him what he deserves and what he wants..... Dogs only live a short amount of time..... and it makes me sad to think that this dog that you love and who probably on some level loves you is going to live his short life in this manner. 

s


----------



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

Shalva said:


> Dogs are pack animals they are social animals and here you have a rescue dog (doesn't sound like much of a rescue to me)
> who is chained outside not allowed in with his pack
> cries when he is alone (of course he would he is a social animal kept outside on a chain)
> has been harrassed by humans (the ball situation)
> ...


Hey Shalva, I don't appreciate you to post in such a way that makes inexperienced dog owners feel that they are not doing a good job. Even if it is the truth, you don't have to criticize like that! Yes, dogs are social animals, but in this case, he doesn't have a dog friend or a pack as you mentioned. The ball case happened when I wasn't around and now it has been solved. Also, he has quite a wide range or place to run around. And sorry that I forgot to mention that whenever I eat, I will feed him before. The barking while im eating situation only happen occasionally. Shalva, if you are not going to help but insult me, then don't even post in this thread. Yes, I am a lousy and inexperienced dog owner, and thats why I'm seeking advice in this thread.


----------



## caveman (Mar 16, 2008)

imo, get him off the chain!!

the "pack" is you and your family...

spend time with your dog, have fun and enjoy each other.

ps, get/build a suitable dog house for him, that is a basic need outdoors.

vaughn


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

JoashC said:


> Hey Shalva, I don't appreciate you to post in such a way that makes inexperienced dog owners feel that they are not doing a good job. Even if it is the truth, you don't have to criticize like that! Yes, dogs are social animals, but in this case, he doesn't have a dog friend or a pack as you mentioned. The ball case happened when I wasn't around and now it has been solved. Also, he has quite a wide range or place to run around. And sorry that I forgot to mention that whenever I eat, I will feed him before. The barking while im eating situation only happen occasionally. Shalva, if you are not going to help but insult me, then don't even post in this thread. Yes, I am a lousy and inexperienced dog owner, and thats why I'm seeking advice in this thread.


well sometimes you hear things you don't want to hear...... 
now think about the dog and not yourself

s


----------



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for misunderstanding about the "pack" being other dogs. Yes, I would always feed Chaplin and pat him, give him things to chew, etc. However, my other family members are not really fond of dogs and they seldom have contact with Chaplin. Also, If I let him out of the chain, he would rush out to people and starting chewing their shoes, biting their pants[this includes me] and also he would try to disturb other house animals[rabbits, and other puppies]. I seperate my 2 puppies from chaplin because the last few times he was with the puppies, he bites them on the head until the puppies were very frightened. How should I let him of the chain if he is like that? Thanks for the suggestion on building a dog house.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

JoashC said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding about the "pack" being other dogs. Yes, I would always feed Chaplin and pat him, give him things to chew, etc. However, my other family members are not really fond of dogs and they seldom have contact with Chaplin. Also, If I let him out of the chain, he would rush out to people and starting chewing their shoes, biting their pants[this includes me] and also he would try to disturb other house animals[rabbits, and other puppies]. I seperate my 2 puppies from chaplin because the last few times he was with the puppies, he bites them on the head until the puppies were very frightened. How should I let him of the chain if he is like that? Thanks for the suggestion on building a dog house.


well he is doign that because he is on the chain so 
think of it as a child if you take a two year old and put him in a room all day with no other people to play with and then you open the door and let him out of the room ..... he is going to go crazy..... he will run around like a looney tune because he has all the excess energy and was never properly taught how to behave and being out of the room is a novelty 
now if that same kid is allowed to be with other people not only does he learn how to act around others but being out is not such a big deal anymore so he doesn't act like a fruit loop the second he is let out ..... 

the thing is that if your other family members don't like dogs then thats a problem and personally I don't understand having multiple dogs when you have family members that don't like them.... however..... 
Chaplin needs training ..... first he is a rescue so you don't know what he has gotten in the past.... second if he is never taught how to behave he never will know how to behave and its easier to keep him on a chain than it is to train him, but its not fair to him. He needs to be taught how to behave and what is and is not appropriate..... and that is hard work..... I have seven dogs in this house..... yes in the house, and a cat and a parrot.... and nobody chases anyone because it just isn't allowed..... I set the rules and we taught them the rules.... now would it have been easier to toss them in the backyard absolutely but that is not what we wanted for them or for us...... 

however it is up to YOU to teach him what is appropriate and teach him how to become a good housedog ...... 
s


----------



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

So are you saying that I should let him off the chain and let him run around till he learns? Should I take him for walks more often?


----------



## caveman (Mar 16, 2008)

yes off the chain.

you need to train him and spend time with him.

you need to be there with him while he adjusts to the other people and animals.

you need to set the rules.

you have to put the time in.

i'm emphasizing the "you with "him", spend good quality time and train/enjoy him.

similiar to a relationship with a child, you need to spend time with them...


vaughn


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

JoashC said:


> So are you saying that I should let him off the chain and let him run around till he learns? Should I take him for walks more often?


what I am saying is that you need to teach him 
if it were me I would start by signing him up for obedience class at least level one and level two..... 
he should definitely go for more walks and more play time in a fenced area because he can not be trusted at this point..... 

he needs shelter the dog house and he needs to have more socialization wtih other dogs and people so he can learn appropriate behavior and you will get that at a training class..... 

I am not saying that he should be allowed to run willy nilly all over the place.... what I am saying is that a dog will become neurotic if they don't get what they need ..... I was reading an article the other day and I am sure you have seen them about what happens to social creatures when given no socialization.... like children in romanian orphanages..... etc..... and dogs are social creatures in the same way that people are.... they need contact... they need direction, they need socialization and if they don't get it they will have difficulty..... 

first order of business is a dog house or some sort..... that is a basic care issue.... 

second is training classes at LEAST through level two 

third no eating in front of the dog... its not fair unless you plan on sharing..... 

spend more time with your dog because then your dog won't be so overly excited when you come to see him..... all dogs grab shoes and grab pants legs.... again its up to you to teach him not to do that.... a great way is to walk over if he grabs pants or shoes walk away.... wait for him to be calm and walk back..... not two hours later.... two minutes later..... if he does it again.... walk away .... as soon as he doesn't grab pants and shoes.... praise like crazy... give him a treat..... and hang out with him.... if he grabs your pants walk away.... he will learn very quickly that if he wants you to stay there he can't grab your pants or shoes..... when you walk away.... go in the house.... don't stand there just out of reach looking at him as that will make him more worked up.... go in the house out of sight wait a few minutes and go back out to him..... 

training is hard work.... but if you love him as you say you do then you will take the time to teach him what he needs to know so that you can improve his life.... 
s


----------



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies! I'll do my best and start off by making him not biting and jumping off everyone. Chaplin normally gets very excited[normal, i guess] when I offer him some food and, well, he would start jumping at me again. If I were to praise him like crazy, would he understand that I'm actually pleased with him? Sorry I asked some obvious questions. Thanks again!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

this is where a training class will help you..... 

you need to work on a solid sit..... so that he sits when you say every single time...... 
so you come out with the food and tell him to sit.... 
he sits because you don't lower that bowl until he sits..... 
then you lean down to put the food down.... 
he gets up all excited.... 
so you stand up.... with the bowl 
say sit..... 
start to put the bowl down..... 
he gets up you stand up again 
you say sit.... 
he sits unti lthe bowl is almost on the ground you give him the food.... 

once he gets the idea then you can make it harder so he has to have his butt on the ground the whole time.... 

and then over time he has to have his butt on the ground until the food is on the ground and you say ok he can have it.... 

its all about teaching your dog self control..... if he is not taught self control he won't have it..... 

a training class will help you with this..... 

I personally like clicker training..... because it will teach him how to think about what you want.... and it makes it easier to channel his energy.... 

that and alot more exercise will help..... 

but talk to some trainers.... 

s


----------



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright, thanks for teaching the techniques. Also, what do I actually do when he is busy eating? I would normally watch him eat and randomly take his bowl away and start again with the sitting. So it should be like, whenever I ask him to sit, he sits but I have to make sure he doesn't rush in when I lower the bowl down? I fed him just a while ago and yeah, I noticed when the bowl is still mid air he would stand again. Thanks again!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

JoashC said:


> Alright, thanks for teaching the techniques. Also, what do I actually do when he is busy eating? I would normally watch him eat and randomly take his bowl away and start again with the sitting. So it should be like, whenever I ask him to sit, he sits but I have to make sure he doesn't rush in when I lower the bowl down? I fed him just a while ago and yeah, I noticed when the bowl is still mid air he would stand again. Thanks again!


once he is eating let him eat in peace..... 
S


----------



## JoashC (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright! I tried with the sitting technique and it went okay but he still gets really excited about the food. After that, I tried the same but this time instead of getting food, he just gets praised and it worked better! He is calm and after sitting I would scratch his ears. I also let him lick my hand so that he wouldn't bite, it worked only for a few seconds before he mouthed again. Another problem is whenever I say "no" to him, he would get really angry and jump to bite. Is there anyway I can say "no" to him without him getting angry or something? Thanks.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

JoashC said:


> Alright! I tried with the sitting technique and it went okay but he still gets really excited about the food. After that, I tried the same but this time instead of getting food, he just gets praised and it worked better! He is calm and after sitting I would scratch his ears. I also let him lick my hand so that he wouldn't bite, it worked only for a few seconds before he mouthed again. Another problem is whenever I say "no" to him, he would get really angry and jump to bite. Is there anyway I can say "no" to him without him getting angry or something? Thanks.


ok those techniques I gave you will take weeks to work don't expect them to work overnight.... 

when you say no he is not getting angry he is likely frustrated.... the biggest mistake that people make with dogs is telling them what not to do but not telling what they want them TO DO..... he is not angry just frustrated so when you say no you also have to tell him what to do ..... 

s


----------

